# Help with Baby Pigeon



## victoriaN (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, we have had a pair of adult pigeons nesting on my sky dish. (UK) There only seemed to be one in the nest at a time, & we noticed a couple of weeks back that there were eggs in the nest, well we thought there was more than one.
The bird we always saw was normally quite placid when we'd open the window & look at her & she didn't seem too phased by us.
We went away for the weekend, & came back Sunday to see that the egg had hatched & there was a baby, but in peering out the window, & my husband shouting to me that the baby was there, the adult bird flew away. I have since seen her return twice, but from last night & so far today the baby has been alone.
Will the adult come back, or have we scared her off for good? Or do the adults leave the baby at this stage anyway? Shoudl we bring it in or put food in it's nest etc???
Any advice or information would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think this is probably a collared dove, they like nesting in sky dishes...if the baby is newly hatched and the parent has flown away then it will need to be brought inside, kept warm and fed. If you could provide a photo then we can determine whether it is at an age where the parents brood constantly or whether it is old enough to be left. Both parents share the brooding duties, so even if one was startled the other should return. 

Can you tell us where you are, just in case one of us is near and can help?

This my webpage about *Caring for a Baby Pigeon*  or dove, which gives information on what to feed and how to keep warm.

This is a *List of Pigeon Friendly Rescue Centres in the UK*

I will also ask one of our UK baby e experts to have a look at this thread.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

PS. *This* is the most recent thread on the forum on hand raising a baby dove in the UK...warch the videos! 

Cynthia


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Whoa there for a moment.

Collared doves supposedly fledge in 15-19 days. So you were away for the weekend and came back Sunday and it's Tuesday now...that baby could be 4+ days old already. In fledgling development, that would be the equivalent of a 7 to 8-day old Feral.

BIG Q: does the parent keep coming back and sitting the baby ? If so...no need to bring the baby in.

Also, how warm is it there now ? Is it hot outside ?

I can only speak to Rock Doves (i.e. the Feral Pigeon), but basically they are completely safe if they are left unsat for 2+ hours when they are very young. Rock Doves fledge MUCH more slowly than Collared Doves. Now...if the parent left and it is going on 4+ hours, or if the parent hasn't been around for 3 hours and it's cold outside....THEN... I would entertain thoughts of bringing him/her inside. Or if it appears you inadvertently scared the parent off for good....

I do not know how brave Collareds are....but it takes a hecka lot more than that for a Feral to skidaddle their babies.....

So if it appears the parent keeps returning, and the parent is there at night...I would just keep an eye on the baby from afar, make sure she is breathing and eyes are opening and such...and leave her be.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Was he alone at night? I understood that he had been left alone "last night".


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, the two collared doves I have at the moment came to me at approx 7 days old, I would have thought the parents would still be with the baby at only four days, it must be very tiny.
As you're able to see the nest easily can you see if a parent is on the nest tonight. It maybe the adult was more spooked by you being around now it has a baby in there, but they don't usually abandon them that easily.

Obviously it would be better if it was allowed to be reared by the adult but if it's left all day and you don't see it fed then that would be a worry.

What quite often happens people think the babies have been left as the don't see the adults coming backwards and forwards, but of course there's always the possibilty that if the adult is aware of you watching it might just wait until you've moved off again. So unless you're literally watching 24hrs it's difficult to be sure how often they are visiting the nest.

It won't be able to feed itself at this age so putting food in the nest won't help and may attract preditors at worst.

If you can see parent activity then it should be ok but i'd hope it would be with the baby at night.

Keep us posted as to what you see happening so we can decide what's best to do.

Thanks

Janet


----------

